# Basti Froglet



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Not too long ago I posted that I got my first basti tad. Well now we have our first basti froglet. Yay!!!!!!!!. There are probably a lot more in there as this is not the tad I had reported on. He looks to be yellow on top with blue underbelly and legs. I know there colors can change but this is what he looks like now. Here is a pic taken with my gf's camera phone. It's not that good and i didn't want to stress him out too much by getting too close. He is right in the middle of the pic. I got these guys right before christmas i can't believe he morphed out already.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Sweet !*


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Yea he looks really good!. I think they just needed a change of scenery to get going again.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

bmore said:


> Yea he looks really good!. I think they just needed a change of scenery to get going again.


That always seems to work.

Keep that Camera ready.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Just fed some springtails and he was chowing them down.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new frog!! Please be sure to post of pic of this little guy as soon as you can, the coloring you described sounds awesome!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah....I wonder if you will get a Gold Dust shade......they did throw one of those (kinda) , but most were typical orange.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Will do as soon as he leaves the brom.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Here are some updated pics with him out of the brom.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

He looks strong and healthy, .....uh....still not sure what colour he is...lol

But sure to keep putting plenty of springs and other small feeders in their every day or so. Runty wingless Melanos (dusted) too.

If you need springs or Isos.....I'lll give you free cx's based on my customer aftercare policy, but you have to pick them up or arrange for same.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

I also found these today. phil, thanks but i have a lot of springs but if i every need any ill head up your way. i have 3 cultures going and i feed them everyday. the brom were he stays bloomed and the dead flower in the top is a great place for me to throw a ton of springs in. They all know where to go to get them. i place them in the leaf litter as well.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

also he looks to me very similar in color to the yellow basti being offered by Patrick Nabors. In person he is very yellow on top and faded on the belly and legs.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Here are some updated pics my gf took.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Our second froglet about to come out of the water. Looks like he has the same yellow coloring of the first. This is the tadpole from my other post.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Mom and baby. She was transporting a tad in this pic as well.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Great looking froglets. That last one with the female is great.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, you probably can't see it in the pic but she has a tad on her back and she deposited it in the central axil of a brom right up front so it will be cool to see the tad development so easily.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome. I never get tired of seeing those beauties.

I'm so glad you are pleased with them !


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Yea they are super awesome. I think we have at least 7-10 more tads in the water and the two froglets are super bold.


----------

